# GSD Puppy Growth Charts



## Areyyyyyyy (Mar 23, 2015)

hey there fellow GSD lovers. this is my first post here so I apologize if I'm not choosing the right thread. plus I haven't really searched to see if there already is such topic posted. SO.... I have a 5 month old female working line pup, named lexy, with a beautiful sable coat that's growing much faster than I anticipated. 17 years ago my dad had brought home a GSD pup that lived with us for her whole life and the way I remember her growing up, given than she ended up being a very big GSD (over 85 lbs of muscle and very tall), she still never grew as fast as lexy is growing now! 

let me cut to the chase, this monster is exactly 5 months old and already 60 lbs. 

i was hoping you people would be kind enough to share the growth charts or reports or whatever of your k9 friends with me so i can have a better understanding of the range. 

lexy has 2 exceptionally big parents who were working with the police and the military. i'll try to post some pictures as soon as i get more accustomed to this site lol. thanks alot for your help! :help::help:


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

She may just stop growing a little sooner than some other pups, I've seen some big differences in sizes when they're young. Mauser is 47 pounds and turned 6 months today. What are you feeding her? For larger breed dogs, it is better for them to grow at a slower rate for a longer time. If you're feeding a commercial dog food, I suggest choosing one of the "large breed puppy" foods.


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Also, she's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Areyyyyyyy (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd actually been feeding her a mix of blue buffalo brown rice and chicken recipe for large breed puppies and also the blue buffalo 100% grain free for large breed puppies (switching every week) mixed with fish oil and cooked egg yolk until she was about 4 months old, and then i slowly started introducing 1 fasting day followed by a day of raw lamb ribs+chicken gizzards/chicken feet+chicken quartets/lamb heart+veal ribs and then another fasting day followed by 2 days of kibble for puppies as usual. so it's been quite an adventurous feeding regiment for her lol and thanks alot, i think she is beautiful too


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-growth-log-chart.html?highlight=growth+chart


----------



## Areyyyyyyy (Mar 23, 2015)

thanks RZZNSTR! and thanks ace, although you're enabling my laziness lol


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome how her colors developed.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Areyyyyyyy said:


> hey there fellow GSD lovers. this is my first post here so I apologize if I'm not choosing the right thread. plus I haven't really searched to see if there already is such topic posted. SO.... I have a 5 month old female working line pup, named lexy, with a beautiful sable coat that's growing much faster than I anticipated. 17 years ago my dad had brought home a GSD pup that lived with us for her whole life and the way I remember her growing up, given than she ended up being a very big GSD (over 85 lbs of muscle and very tall), she still never grew as fast as lexy is growing now!
> 
> let me cut to the chase, this monster is exactly 5 months old and already 60 lbs.
> 
> ...


That's a very big girl bella is 17 weeks and 36 pounds I think she will be big too


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

She's a beauty! :wub:


----------



## CrystalEG (May 29, 2016)

I'm new and I'm Aldriks mommy... Please give me your opinion on his breed??


----------

